# SHENZHEN | Sangfor Science and Technology Building | 119m | T/O



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

深圳留仙洞总部汇总：光峰科技，航天工业科技研究院，深信服科技等_腾讯新闻


深圳留仙洞总部汇总：光峰科技，航天工业科技研究院，深信服科技等




new.qq.com









深圳深信服科技大厦项目开工仪式圆满举行 - 金地管理


近日，深圳深信服科技大厦项目在南山区项目现场举行了盛大的开工奠基仪式。承载着新项目开工的美好愿景，深信服科技股份有限公司副总裁冯毅、总监熊锦，金地集团副总裁兼金地管理董事长郝一斌、金地管理总经理蔡戈鸣，金地物业助理总经理胡丹威，深圳市宏业基岩土科技股份有限公司董事长陈枝东、深圳华西建设工程管理有限公司副总经理颜钦城，以及各单位核心管理团队出席了开工典礼，共同见证这重要而喜庆的时刻。深信服科技大厦项...



www.gemdaleca.com





Located in Liuxiandong Headquarters Base, Nanshan District
Location coordinates: 22°34'55.80"N 113°56'29.88"E



















Google Earth image from 03/22


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳 
Source: see watermark


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/09/22 by zhangz0392-


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------

